# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Tec. Agronomo - Granada

## infoavisos09

Estimados Señores, empresa Agroexportadora esta buscando: 
1 Técnico Agrónomo con conocimientos en el cultivo de granada Wonderful 
Ambos para trabajar en el norte, Casma 
Los interesados envia su CV infoavisos09@gmail.comTemas similares: La granada la granada Busco Ing. Agrónomo Agronomo

----------


## mayraiglesiasc

*Sr(a). ,*  
Ante todo es un gusto saludarlo(a)  y dirigirme hacia su persona.
Aqui le envio mi CV para los aconteciemientos que usted crea conveniente dentro de su exitosa empresa; esperando lograr un cupo de trabajo para demostrar mi capacidad como profesional dentro de la misma. En el documento adjunto le expongo mi experiencia en el cultivo de granada Wonderful 
Sin otro particular me despido y agradezco de antemano por cualquier oferta suya. 
Atte.  *Ing. Mayra Iglesias Castillo*

----------

